# Video tutorial for repairing a Nivona CR 740 loosing hot water in the drip tray



## Dr944S2 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi

the video gives you a tutorial for repairung your Nivona CafeRomatica, loosing hot water in the drip tray due to a broken pressure outlet valve. The video shows the fault and it's repair in a step by step way.






The video has a German soundtrack but English subtitles are available on YouTube.

Greetings,

JÃ¼rgen


----------

